# 29G Lighting - 30 x 12 x 18



## n1zjd (Jan 25, 2010)

Howdy folks. Alright, Ill admit I dont know entirely what the future has in store for this tank, however I do know that corals are our primary concern. The tank dimensions are 30W x 12D x 18H, would 250W of MH be overkill for this tank? Thanks for the help! Cheers

Edit: Oops, this was supposed to be a new thread not a reply to someone else's, sorry
{relocated by Mod to new thread}​


----------

